# Rodbaston show



## Paulios

hi does anyone know if the rodbaston show on the 16th november is open to the public or is it a members only meeting?


----------



## bloodcorn

It's open to the public this year


----------



## Paulios

sweet, i think i'll have to pop along.


----------



## CBR1100XX

Rodbaston was a pretty good show last year. Only problem I found was it was it was hot as quite busy and it stunk, so get plenty of fresh air breaks:lol2:


----------



## lil05

yay i hope loads of people go .. i want to meet some people and maybe sneek something back


----------



## linda.t

well i'm hoping to be going :2thumb:


----------



## sean k

*show*

i really want to go but it is to far away


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> It's open to the public this year


 ur joking? i was conned into joining the IHS or whatever it was then, coz thats the only reason i joined.


----------



## Athravan

It's a good show, I will be there as always


----------



## pollywog

I've got a table booked; misting systems, decor etc. etc.


----------



## longhaircavies

Soz to sound thick but where is it?


----------



## lil05

longhaircavies said:


> Soz to sound thick but where is it?


 bit far away from you .. its in staffordshire just north of wolverhampton


----------



## lil05

pollywog said:


> I've got a table booked; misting systems, decor etc. etc.


 oo giving me reason to take money now


----------



## byglady

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be there 
hope to see you all there
come and say hi and have a chat


----------



## lil05

im thinking about makin me a nice top with my user name on it


----------



## beege_3

byglady said:


> We will be there
> hope to see you all there
> come and say hi and have a chat


I was going to say hi at Dancaster, but ever time I approached your table yous were heaving! :lol2: I'll say hi at Rodbaston though.. :2thumb:


----------



## Matt Lusty

I'll be going. It's my birthday a few days before, so hopefully the missus will buy me something :lol2:


----------



## jungleboy

I'll be going should be haveing a table again this year selling ceramic bulbs, guards, kits, adapters, heat resistant cable, lampholders, complete reptile lamps, trough heaters etc, come say hello if if you aren't buying :no1:


----------



## lil05

jungleboy said:


> I'll be going should be haveing a table again this year selling ceramic bulbs, guards, kits, adapters, heat resistant cable, lampholders, complete reptile lamps, trough heaters etc, come say hello if if you aren't buying :no1:


 ill jump on you


----------



## byglady

beege_3 said:


> I was going to say hi at Dancaster, but ever time I approached your table yous were heaving! :lol2: I'll say hi at Rodbaston though.. :2thumb:


 
Please do so, you could even bring a cuppa t with you :lol2:
dont remember finding the t stall last time 

honestly come along and find us, all small rooms at Rodbaston, and have a chat


----------



## Greenphase

Im now going to rodbaston and Norwich so i will have to meet up with a few peeps as well


----------



## Venomous Poison

Greenphase said:


> Im now going to rodbaston and Norwich so i will have to meet up with a few peeps as well


Hehe see you there:devil:


----------



## lil05

dont know many people who are going


----------



## Greenphase

neither do i but i soon will hehehe or they will wish they didnt see me either way i dont mind


----------



## Venomous Poison

Greenphase said:


> neither do i but i soon will hehehe or they will wish they didnt see me either way i dont mind


People are probably praying to god that they can avoid you :whip: lmao


----------



## Greenphase

You cheeky mare they are hiding in the corners hoping you dont spot them hehe:whistling2:


----------



## lil05

o well .. will meet people hopefully .. i know about 3 people who are going


----------



## Venomous Poison

Oooooooh i'm gonna get you!!!!!!!:bash::whip:


----------



## lil05

Greenphase said:


> You cheeky mare they are hiding in the corners hoping you dont spot them hehe:whistling2:


 stick you r avi on here i see big snake ..


----------



## Greenphase

I know a few peeps but im mad anyway and act like i know everyone so just look out for the crowds heading in the opposite direction at high speed and you will know that im over there somewhere lol


----------



## lil05

Greenphase said:


> I know a few peeps but im mad anyway and act like i know everyone so just look out for the crowds heading in the opposite direction at high speed and you will know that im over there somewhere lol


 im stupid .. im most likely to go see what people are running away from first before i do the same


----------



## Greenphase

oooooooo i like stupid people they are the best victims....................did i really say that aloud


----------



## lil05

Greenphase said:


> oooooooo i like stupid people they are the best victims....................did i really say that aloud


 lol .. try your best ..


----------



## snakelover

Rodbaston, Penkridge, Stafford?


have many ball pythons? if so may go...


----------



## Greenphase

never if you know what is good for you tempt fate lil.I am no longer responsible for what happens here anymore so can be a lot more relaxed and be myself lol

Plus i just soooooooooooo love a challenge :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## lil05

Greenphase said:


> never if you know what is good for you tempt fate lil.I am no longer responsible for what happens here anymore so can be a lot more relaxed and be myself lol
> 
> Plus i just soooooooooooo love a challenge :lol2::lol2::lol2:


ok then i take you challenge i shall not run away from you no matter what you do 



snakelover said:


> Rodbaston, Penkridge, Stafford?
> 
> 
> have many ball pythons? if so may go...


 rodbaston yup outside penk yup near stafford yup .. royals most probs .. doit!!


----------



## Dave23

Im going its only like a 10 min drive from my house and I have been gutted not to get to any other shows this year as they have been so far away. Definatly want to have a look at the big yellow geko stand.


----------



## leocarl

can someone tell me all the information about this show or where can i get the info please
cheers 
Carl


----------



## cornlover

does anyone know what time its open to the public? as i am thinking of going


----------



## dragonsRus

what date is it on, times and prices to enter. PM me please


----------



## cornlover

i think someone said 16th November


----------



## chamman

I'm gonna be coming to the rodbaston show this year and its my first show! cant wait to see whats gonna be there and meeting some more of the rfuk members! :2thumb:


----------



## lil05

chamman said:


> I'm gonna be coming to the rodbaston show this year and its my first show! cant wait to see whats gonna be there and meeting some more of the rfuk members! :2thumb:


 my first show to .. only been on here 2 months .. best say hi .. i will have a personally designed t shirt .. name tags are boring


----------



## chamman

lil05 said:


> my first show to .. only been on here 2 months .. best say hi .. i will have a personally designed t shirt .. name tags are boring


3200 odd posts is a fair amount for a couple of months! i've been on her for almost a year and im only on 600 odd!
see you at the show then!


----------



## lil05

chamman said:


> 3200 odd posts is a fair amount for a couple of months! i've been on her for almost a year and im only on 600 odd!
> see you at the show then!


 i like chatting .. and have things to say .. best say hi now you know who i am lol


----------



## Venomous Poison

Heres the details... 

International Herpetological Society - West Midlands Branch Future Meetings


----------



## lil05

times ??


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Is it definately open to the public? Gona have to get myself to this one, nice and local compared to most!!


----------



## cornmorphs

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Is it definately open to the public? Gona have to get myself to this one, nice and local compared to most!!


 i'm not sure if it is, i heard it was.. but usually they let the public in after the members.


----------



## lil05

cornmorphs said:


> i'm not sure if it is, i heard it was.. but usually they let the public in after the members.


 i heard it was public


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> ur joking? i was conned into joining the IHS or whatever it was then, coz thats the only reason i joined.


 You need to be a member to have tables Nige


----------



## cornmorphs

bloodcorn said:


> You need to be a member to have tables Nige


 yeah, i had to join.. hope i have enough left to sell lol


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, i had to join.. hope i have enough left to sell lol


 You and me both, gonna be there with empty tables lol


----------



## lil05

bloodcorn said:


> You and me both, gonna be there with empty tables lol


 thatll be poo


----------



## bloodcorn

lil05 said:


> thatll be poo


 Yeah I know may still have a few Abbott's but not much else


----------



## lil05

bloodcorn said:


> Yeah I know may still have a few Abbott's but not much else


 o wel itll do .. least its something


----------



## dragonsRus

i was on a site a few days ago and it said members of IHS only
cant find the site now but will someone post a site that says its definatly open to public


----------



## bloodcorn

dragonsRus said:


> i was on a site a few days ago and it said members of IHS only
> cant find the site now but will someone post a site that says its definatly open to public


 2008 IHS Breeders Meetings if you read at the top of the page it says all future national meetings will be open to the general public Hope this helps


----------



## dragonsRus

dragonsRus said:


> i was on a site a few days ago and it said members of IHS only
> cant find the site now but will someone post a site that says its definatly open to public


reply to myself lol
i just called brian of the IHS, i got the number of the IHS website
and its definatly open to the public (booking tables for members)
i will be there, hopefully getting a milk snake


----------



## rob-stl-07

be there. Dunno wot 2 get yet


----------



## dragonsRus

does anyone have any details
address
times
entry fees
ect...


----------



## bexley18

i only live up the road so me and my partner are going lol. cant wait iv never been to a show before im well excited.


----------



## lil05

bexley18 said:


> i only live up the road so me and my partner are going lol. cant wait iv never been to a show before im well excited.


 woo me to  x


----------



## Schip

fazer600sy said:


> Rodbaston was a pretty good show last year. Only problem I found was it was it was hot as quite busy and it *stunk*, so get plenty of fresh air breaks:lol2:


 
Am I seeing things Sy a PONGO can smell surely not its unheard of?:whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Forgot to say I'm hoping to attend this year, depending on when Spirits No 2 Son arrives lol


----------



## Daredevil

A question to anyone who's been to Rodbaston before:

How does it compare to Maidstone and Barking?

Me going all depends on whether i pass my driving test on time!!:2thumb:


----------



## jamie lewis

*expo*

Can somone tell me where it is like adress i want to go but im from north east so dont know where it is can somone tell me


----------



## lil05

St19 5ph


----------



## Adam_R

might be going now also ,thanks to carpy :no1:


----------



## snakedude

We'll be there got tables booked, will be taking MicroClimate heating range, look at our site for details www.serpents-web.co.uk prices on the day will be specials but taking pre-orders now for collection on the day.

We also have a table selling livestock and will be taking the last of our '08 babies including -

Western Hognoses,
Carolina Corns,
Amelanistic Corns,
Anerythristic Corns,
Snow Corns.

If you're interested in anything drop me a pm for more details.

Mike.


----------



## snickers

I'm going too, though I might not be able to stump up too much cash.


----------



## lil05

i think i only want a hide


----------



## chondro13

Hi everyone im definately thinking of going!

what time does it open?

anyone know how much it is in... etc??


----------



## minniemax

Anyone taking any sub adult royal pastels.


----------



## [email protected]

where to is this show as in adress


----------



## lil05

ive heard it opens to members at 10.45 and public at 11 .. but i dont know .. and i dont know the price


----------



## lil05

address is St19 5ph wellthats the post code


----------



## chondro13

that postcode brings up something in penkridge? 

anyone got any more info  really wanna go but need sat-nav info! :lol2:


----------



## lil05

chondro13 said:


> that postcode brings up something in penkridge?
> 
> anyone got any more info  really wanna go but need sat-nav info! :lol2:


 ermm ill just google it .. it is right near penkridge though


----------



## Steve L

chondro13 said:


> that postcode brings up something in penkridge?
> 
> anyone got any more info  really wanna go but need sat-nav info! :lol2:


Whose going then? 

West Midlands Branch End of Season Breeders Meeting 

Sunday 16th November 2008. 

Booking forms now available for this show. 

(Note: tables MUST be booked by the end of September) for further details please call:- 

Brian : 01384 455062 / 07966 400173 

PLEASE NOTE : Since this year the meeting is open to non-members. You MUST produce a valid membership card to gain entry to the meeting as a member. In addition for those members who have booked tables, again you MUST produce a valid membership card to exhibit. 



Also, if you have not purchased table space you cannot sell or exchange animals either in the hall, college grounds or the car park, even if these transactions have been previously arranged. 



Directions to the Venue 



From the North - at junction 13 exit off the M6 motorway onto the A449. Follow the A449 South, Rodbaston College is on the left. DO NOT ENTER THE FIRST DRIVE, a second drive is about half a mile further on (look for the I.H.S. sign). 



From the South - at junction 12 exit off the M6 motorway onto the A5, signposted Gailey. At the first island on the A5 turn right onto the A449 (Wolverhampton Road). Rodbaston College is on the right (look for the I.H.S. sign).
Entrance Fees Society / Club members £2.50 Adults £1.00 Children
Non Members £5.00 Adults £2.00 Chidren
( all Children under 12 are free )


----------



## lil05

lol much more helpful than me


----------



## Athravan

ST195PH is the correct postcode according to the Rodbaston College website.


----------



## beege_3

I'm picking up a lovely little Crestie there... Possibly more, cos I doub the missus will be able to resist..


----------



## aquited

can i just turn up on the day or do i have to book somewhere?


----------



## beege_3

You can just turn up on the day, non IHS members have to pay £5 I think it is, and entry for non members is at 10:45am.


----------



## aquited

wonderful i will be there


----------



## SapphireJayde

Attending Rodbaston  Not 100% sure what for yet, some royal morphs probably! lol


----------



## aquited

i have a spare 2 ft lizard home waitin for a lil critter to move in (had my baby beardie in there till he grew out of it). maybe ill find something at the show


----------



## GazEmm

I'll be there...picking up a trio of leopard geckos as a surprise for the misses :2thumb:


----------



## paulrimmer69

its only bout an hr and a half from me so i mite go


----------



## jack_rep

Is there a list anywhere of what sellers will be there?


----------



## cornmorphs

just over 2 weeks now folks


----------



## JDKREPS

ill be going, dnt have a table but can meet OFF the premises to deliver these
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/199935-cheap-retic-morphs.html#post2676617
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/199930-cheap-royal-morphs.html#post2676581


----------



## hopper

im going and ive got 5 vivs spare :whistling2: i know of 2 things im wanting so still got 3 to fill ..

wanting list
1.female royal 
2.CRB female

not sure list
3.
4.
5.

:lol2:who is taking what that can fill them :lol2:


----------



## lil05

grr i was too im patient and got what i wanted online now . although i will still be going with a bit of cash so might find more things i want .. although not allowed any more pets


----------



## cornmorphs

hopper said:


> im going and ive got 5 vivs spare :whistling2: i know of 2 things im wanting so still got 3 to fill ..
> 
> wanting list
> 1.female royal
> 2.CRB female
> 
> not sure list
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 
> :lol2:who is taking what that can fill them :lol2:


lol, yeah i know what you mean.
i have 2 adult royal females coming, not planning on anything else, but you never know at these shows lol.


----------



## LindaE

i am going to rodbaston, i am really looking forward to it, it is my first rep show, i have been to loads of parrot shows in my time:2thumb: i am looking for breeding age female leos


----------



## beege_3

Me and the missus are going, hopefully gonna pickup a leo or two and a baby crestie..


----------



## Dave-Flames

wanna go but cant get there..


----------



## mynameisjon1988

Think I might go too its not far from me it will be my first one too:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

i imagine its the closest one to you.


----------



## fantapants

just done a route checker ....its just 75 miles from me. i will be going.


----------



## Bexie

23miles from me, take around 30ish min.. thing is, OH has footie that finish's @ 12ish so i dont know if we'l be 2 tired to come =(

what times the show on till.. is there much point of us coming if were not going to be there til about 1, half 1ish?

Bexie


----------



## chondro13

64.2 miles for me - takes about an hour and a half

im so going - even if i have to share the driving in my mates skoda :Na_Na_Na_Na:... lol


----------



## lil05

Bexie said:


> 23miles from me, take around 30ish min.. thing is, OH has footie that finish's @ 12ish so i dont know if we'l be 2 tired to come =(
> 
> what times the show on till.. is there much point of us coming if were not going to be there til about 1, half 1ish?
> 
> Bexie


 welll i think it starts just before 11 .. so comeing at 1 ish should be ok ..


----------



## dragonsRus

:lol2:same for me, about an hours drive but the way we drive it should take 10 mins :lol2:


----------



## GazEmm

chondro13 said:


> im so going - even if i have to share the driving in my mates skoda :Na_Na_Na_Na:... lol


:lol2:


----------



## chondro13

does anyone know what their getting?

im already picking up a cave gecko and a male Boiga cyanea... not even seen the show yet lol! :whistling2:


----------



## SnuffBunny

*Time*: 2 hr 42 min (Excuse to rag my car)

I will so be there!
I want pgmy Chams!!!! :| Am on a mission for a little heard of snots!


----------



## Robk

180 Miles for me about 3 1/2 hrs:sad:
Rob


----------



## LindaE

the show is 10am till 4 pm,i am hopeing to get some female geckos for my breeding programe,unusual colours i hope, hubby is looking for white lipped pythons O!! and another incubator.
it is my first show i am really looking forward to it


----------



## crow

Do the doors open at 10am for everybody or are they letting the general public in later?


----------



## nuttybabez

This is just round the corner from me too. I haven't been able to go in the past cos I'm not an IHS member but I can go this year, yay! Already reserved a mack snow albino leo. Theres loads I want but I have run out of money lol.


----------



## sami

We're going, just to say Hi to people, and see what's about. 

No table, no buying.. Just a social visit!


----------



## emmipez1989

i be goin and picking up a blizzard leo and 2 checkered garters.
what can i expect to pay 4 a adult fem corn morph, not fussy which but i hav 2 normals and a snow and an amel stripe already in my ladies.
also is any1 taking inverts?


----------



## pop80_uk

lil05 said:


> lol much more helpful than me


Whats there? 
£5.00 seems like an awful lot of money to look round a hall filled with Reps (especially when your banned from buying any 

Will there be livefood? Calci grubs? etc


----------



## ReptileKid

post your comments/share with us what u got here -
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/214148-rodbaston-what-did-get.html


----------

